# Generator for our new pellet stove



## tmsjava (May 8, 2018)

We just had a Harman P43 installed (during 80-degree weather, LOL)! We will be purchasing the APC BE750G UPS for battery backup (just to turn the stove off). But we want to purchase a gas-run generator as well. I don't really know much about generators and I've been reading several threads here but don't see too many listed. I saw a few people mentioned the Honda EU1000i and the Yamaha EF2000is but those are $800-$900. Would there be anything suitable in the $400-$500 range? We would only use it for the pellet stove (in the winter) OR for our garage freezer (in the summer). Any help is appreciated!

Thanks,
T.


----------



## Sodbuster (May 8, 2018)

Take a look at what your pellet stove draws for amps and watts, I'm going to bet it's not much at all. You can buy a couple thousand watt generator from Harbor Freight for a couple hundred dollars. I have a larger one from Costco (Chinese clone) that hasn't given me a moments problem and has run for days on end.


----------



## bill3rail (May 8, 2018)

Harbor Freight generators seem to be good enough for running in a power failure for short periods of time.  
Just make sure you properly care for and run it periodically to prevent gas from going bad.

Bill


----------



## Harmanizer (May 10, 2018)

Harman pellet stoves require pure sine wave power.I have a 2000 watt Ryobi inverter generator that will run the stove and several other appliances.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-2...-Digital-Inverter-Generator-RYI2200/203617901


----------



## rona (May 11, 2018)

Hard to beat a Honda 2000 watt.  I can easily carry it. They are not cheap but like Harman they hold their value and are dependable.I found many uses for it besides just the stove.


----------



## tmsjava (May 11, 2018)

Thanks!  I was especially looking for personal experience with generators you have that work with your Harman. I will take a look at the Ryobi and I had a Honda on my list (though it IS pricey). Sounds like 2000 watts is the way to go (peak). I think the max watts on the stove is 460 and the standard is 200 (so it says on the online info I found).

So my next question (as someone who has never used a generator at all): What is the process? I will have the stove plugged into a UPS. When the power goes out, the stove should shut down on its own (1 hour?) and we will go turn on the generator outside. Once the stove has shut down, I assume I will unplug it from the UPS and plug it into the generator (via an extension cord out a window or something). Assuming the generator runs for maybe 6 hours....do I need to start powering off the stove around 5 hours in and then let the generator cool once it has no more power, before refilling the tank (I read you have to let it cool)...maybe 30 minutes to 1 hour? Then refill, start the generator again, then turn the stove back on. So the same thing every 6-7 hours (depending on how long the generator will run)??

Last thing: I guess we would have to keep the generator in the shed (with doors open) while running it. It needs to be covered, I assume (If our power goes out, it's probably in a rain or snow storm!). We'll need a SUPER long extension cord.

Thanks,
T.


----------



## rona (May 11, 2018)

tmsjava said:


> Thanks!  I was especially looking for personal experience with generators you have that work with your Harman. I will take a look at the Ryobi and I had a Honda on my list (though it IS pricey). Sounds like 2000 watts is the way to go (peak). I think the max watts on the stove is 460 and the standard is 200 (so it says on the online info I found).
> 
> So my next question (as someone who has never used a generator at all): What is the process? I will have the stove plugged into a UPS. When the power goes out, the stove should shut down on its own (1 hour?) and we will go turn on the generator outside. Once the stove has shut down, I assume I will unplug it from the UPS and plug it into the generator (via an extension cord out a window or something). Assuming the generator runs for maybe 6 hours....do I need to start powering off the stove around 5 hours in and then let the generator cool once it has no more power, before refilling the tank (I read you have to let it cool)...maybe 30 minutes to 1 hour? Then refill, start the generator again, then turn the stove back on. So the same thing every 6-7 hours (depending on how long the generator will run)??
> 
> ...


How long of a cord will you need? With a Harman you can buy a special hose kit that would hook up to a auxiliary fuel tank such as a 6 gallon boat tank. This will extend the run time before you have to shut down to add gas.
   I might add these generators typically start in less then 5 pulls often the second pull but it is advisable to keep it in a warm area rather then -30F for quick starting. Another hint is be sure to use non ethanol fuel and use a additive such as Sea Foam  so the fuel doesn't deteriate over time. These small generators could fit in a average sized dog house so that might be a alternative to a long and expensive cord.


----------



## maple1 (May 12, 2018)

I would first up to a 1500 size UPS. I don't think the 750 will get you more than 10 minutes, at 200 watts. UPS has a sizing utility (there are others) - you can play with that to find out how long you can go on how many watts with what UPS. (The one you mentioned might be discontinued).

If you are sure you only will use it for the stove, a 1000w generator will be lots. But why not use it for more than that in an outage if the engine will be running anyway? Going to a 2000w gennie will let you run lots of other smallish items like lights & phone chargers & TVs etc.. I would definitely go with an Inverter generator even at the price premium they are.

Procedure would be to unplug the UPS from the wall & plug that into the generator, as soon as the power goes out & you can get the gennie fired up. That way the stove will see no power interruption. As long as you can get all that done in the 10 minutes you would have with a 750 UPS. Or whatever another one would give you.


----------



## tmsjava (May 12, 2018)

maple1 said:


> I would first up to a 1500 size UPS. I don't think the 750 will get you more than 10 minutes, at 200 watts. UPS has a sizing utility (there are others) - you can play with that to find out how long you can go on how many watts with what UPS. (The one you mentioned might be discontinued).
> 
> If you are sure you only will use it for the stove, a 1000w generator will be lots. But why not use it for more than that in an outage if the engine will be running anyway? Going to a 2000w gennie will let you run lots of other smallish items like lights & phone chargers & TVs etc.. I would definitely go with an Inverter generator even at the price premium they are.
> 
> Procedure would be to unplug the UPS from the wall & plug that into the generator, as soon as the power goes out & you can get the gennie fired up. That way the stove will see no power interruption. As long as you can get all that done in the 10 minutes you would have with a 750 UPS. Or whatever another one would give you.



Technically, the 750 is the only one "approved" by Harman (and yes, it's hard to find), but I've seen others claim a CyberPower 825/1500 or APC 1500 has worked for them (and automatically shuts off their stove). So I'll look into one of the newer ones. I thought the 750 would give me almost an hour (I thought that's what I read, but I could be wrong). 

We thought we would only use the generator for the pellet stove (in the winter) and maybe the freezer (in the summer). They are on opposite ends of the house! Definitely looking into 2000w ones though, just in case. Might want to plug in a few more things. Wondering if I can run an extension cord from the generator into the house and plug multiple things into it there (cord with multiple outlets on one end). Or are you only supposed to plug one thing into each outlet of the actual generator? 

Thanks for the tips! 
T.


----------



## Harmanizer (May 12, 2018)

You can run as many things as the genny will allow.I may buy another one so I can run them in parallel.Maybe get a transfer switch so I don't have to run extension cords all over the place.


----------



## chken (May 12, 2018)

tmsjava said:


> ...So my next question (as someone who has never used a generator at all): What is the process? I will have the stove plugged into a UPS. When the power goes out, the stove should shut down on its own (1 hour?) and we will go turn on the generator outside. Once the stove has shut down, I assume I will unplug it from the UPS and plug it into the generator (via an extension cord out a window or something). Assuming the generator runs for maybe 6 hours....do I need to start powering off the stove around 5 hours in and then let the generator cool once it has no more power, before refilling the tank (I read you have to let it cool)...maybe 30 minutes to 1 hour? Then refill, start the generator again, then turn the stove back on. So the same thing every 6-7 hours (depending on how long the generator will run)??
> 
> Last thing: I guess we would have to keep the generator in the shed (with doors open) while running it. It needs to be covered, I assume (If our power goes out, it's probably in a rain or snow storm!). We'll need a SUPER long extension cord.


So, as you know, you need a Pure Sine inverter generator. And, while 1000 watts will do, 2000 watts isn't much more and will give you some margin of error. I have a WEN 2000w inverter generator, and some others on here do as well. It supposedly has the same engine as the Yamaha. It's very quiet, 51db on Eco, and uses very little fuel, 14+hrs on light load on 1gal, in my experience. It doesn't weigh all that much so you can move it around, less than 60lbs. And, it's super-easy to pull-start. I don't like how you have to remove the side panel to fill or check the oil, but thankfully, you don't have to do it often, and it has a low-oil shutoff.

And best thing: it's on sale today, ONLY! $359 on special at Home Depot, shipped.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/WEN-2000-Watt-Gas-Powered-Inverter-Generator-56200i/205825829

Since it's 9:30p now, you only have until 3am ET, to order it!



tmsjava said:


> Technically, the 750 is the only one "approved" by Harman (and yes, it's hard to find), but I've seen others claim a CyberPower 825/1500 or APC 1500 has worked for them (and automatically shuts off their stove). So I'll look into one of the newer ones. I thought the 750 would give me almost an hour (I thought that's what I read, but I could be wrong).
> 
> We thought we would only use the generator for the pellet stove (in the winter) and maybe the freezer (in the summer). They are on opposite ends of the house! Definitely looking into 2000w ones though, just in case. Might want to plug in a few more things. Wondering if I can run an extension cord from the generator into the house and plug multiple things into it there (cord with multiple outlets on one end). Or are you only supposed to plug one thing into each outlet of the actual generator?


Harman approves of a UPS that sends a square, clipped wave to the stove that it recognizes, which then starts the shutoff procedure. Lots of UPSes send a square, clipped wave and should work. However, if you want your Harman to run and not auto-shutoff, then you want a PureSine UPS, like the CyberPower that is in my sigfile. APC too, but last I checked it cost alot more than the CyberPower which goes on sale quite often at NewEgg for about $150 for the 1500 model.

I installed an outdoor outlet that I plug the generator to. Then, I run a 12-2 wire to a quad outlet in my kitchen. It's only for the generator. In the kitchen is my pellet stove and fridge, etc. I can then plug appliances into that outlet.

As for how you run it, you could have the UPS plugged into your digital inverter generator, and plug your stove into the UPS. Then, when your generator runs out of fuel, you can then refill it, while the stove runs on UPS power. For a 1500VA sized UPS, and if your Harman draws about 100 watts, it could run for 45m to an hour. So, you should have plenty of time to refill your generator. No, I don't let my generator cool off between refueling.


----------



## tmsjava (May 13, 2018)

chken said:


> So, as you know, you need a Pure Sine inverter generator. And, while 1000 watts will do, 2000 watts isn't much more and will give you some margin of error. I have a WEN 2000w inverter generator, and some others on here do as well. It supposedly has the same engine as the Yamaha. It's very quiet, 51db on Eco, and uses very little fuel, 14+hrs on light load on 1gal, in my experience. It doesn't weigh all that much so you can move it around, less than 60lbs. And, it's super-easy to pull-start. I don't like how you have to remove the side panel to fill or check the oil, but thankfully, you don't have to do it often, and it has a low-oil shutoff.
> 
> And best thing: it's on sale today, ONLY! $359 on special at Home Depot, shipped.
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/WEN-2000-Watt-Gas-Powered-Inverter-Generator-56200i/205825829
> ...



Thank you! Very helpful. Might ask an electrician about the outdoor outlet (and then just plugging into that indoors. Seems like that would be much less of a hassle of trying to prop open windows and stuffing towels in there, etc. Sounds like that Cyberpower UPS might be the way to go. I'll keep looking at generators. I'll add the Wen to my list!

T.


----------



## maple1 (May 13, 2018)

Just to add a little. I don't have a pellet stove but do use a UPS and gennie for our wood boiler. It's a big old 2200va Smart UPS. Boiler circ can run for a full burn (4-5hrs) which gets us 24hrs heat. I usually don't get the gennie out until the outage gets into day 2. It's a 3000w inverter that can also keep our freezer & fridge cold and water pumped once in a while. I just run extension cords, cheap and simple if a bit clumsy and sloppy. We only had 2 outages this winter and didn't use gennie in either. Also keep a booster box charged that keeps cells charged and inet going.


----------



## tmsjava (May 14, 2018)

Has anyone used the Yamaha 2000w? A friend told me about it (available at Costco). Not a bad price ($500)

https://m.costco.com/A-IPower-1600W...Gas-Inverter-Generator.product.100343958.html


----------



## Sodbuster (May 15, 2018)

One nice feature, that I do NOT have on my Champion (Chinese Honda) generator is idle control, where the generator goes down to an idle when there is not a high demand for power. I have 8000 watts all the time whether I'm running a 9 watt LED bulb or my well pump.


----------



## maple1 (May 15, 2018)

Sodbuster said:


> One nice feature, that I do NOT have on my Champion (Chinese Honda) generator is idle control, where the generator goes down to an idle when there is not a high demand for power. I have 8000 watts all the time whether I'm running a 9 watt LED bulb or my well pump.



Which really eats a ton of gas, which really comes into play in a multi-day outage. That's the biggest benefit with an inverter generator, IMO - fuel consumption.


----------



## chken (May 15, 2018)

tmsjava said:


> Has anyone used the Yamaha 2000w? A friend told me about it (available at Costco). Not a bad price ($500)
> 
> https://m.costco.com/A-IPower-1600W...Gas-Inverter-Generator.product.100343958.html


Everyone rates the Honda and Yamaha as the best for inverter generators. Quietest, most reliable. In general, you pay double over other brands. However, that price for the Yamaha at Costco is pretty amazing. And, Costco has a great return policy.

I would think a $500 Yamaha would be a no-brainer.


----------



## tmsjava (May 16, 2018)

So I think this is what we'll go with:

Yamaha A-Ipower 2000w (1600 running) generator from Costco:
https://m.costco.com/.product.1146127.html

And the CyberPower CP1500PFCLCD UPS:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00429N19W/?tag=hearthamazon-20

We will see if we can get an electrician to install an outdoor inlet plug on the wall of the house, nearest to our shed, so we can run a cord just to that. And for that outdoor cord from the generator directly to the pellet stove (or freezer) or via an outdoor plug, is there a specific kind of cord I need to look for? Obviously, outdoor rated. It may well be sitting in the snow or rain.

T.


----------



## chken (May 16, 2018)

tmsjava said:


> So I think this is what we'll go with:
> 
> Yamaha A-Ipower 2000w (1600 running) generator from Costco:
> https://m.costco.com/.product.1146127.html
> ...


Looks good. If you're patient, and subscribe to Newegg's daily specials, that CyberPower model tends to go on sale once a month or so, for anywhere from $138 to $150.

As for outdoor cords, get the shortest 10 or 12 gauge one from where you plan to set your Yamaha to where the outdoor plug is planning to go. Some outdoor cords are cold-rated, so they can still flex in Winter. Since it's not a 220v generator, you don't need special plugs or outlets.

On the outside, you need a power inlet box to plug your Yamaha into. Then 12/2 Romex from the box, to a regular outlet near your stove/freezer.


----------



## Sodbuster (May 17, 2018)

maple1 said:


> Which really eats a ton of gas, which really comes into play in a multi-day outage. That's the biggest benefit with an inverter generator, IMO - fuel consumption.




We get an extended outage maybe once every 5 years, fuel is cheaper than investing in a new generator. I eventually plan on installing an automatic stand alone generator that is plumbed into our NG. We'll be gone in the winter and spring, and need something that starts automatically when it senses an outage and can't run out of fuel. I need my sump pump and freezers to have a fail safe power source.


----------



## rich2500 (May 17, 2018)

Double check on the sinewave ups if you want the stove to go into automatic shutdown because I was told by a Harman dealer that they won't so I went with this one http://www.apc.com/shop/us/en/produ...-[40472396545]-[256685046427]-S-[apc bn1080g]  and have confirmed my stove does go into auto shut down with it.


----------



## tmsjava (May 17, 2018)

rich2500 said:


> Double check on the sinewave ups if you want the stove to go into automatic shutdown because I was told by a Harman dealer that they won't so I went with this one http://www.apc.com/shop/us/en/products/Power-Saving-Back-UPS-NS-1080VA/P-BN1080G;jsessionid=cwcffJVUL8JV7icrkz15so30.prod_store02-1?mrkgcl=986&mrkgadid=3276015087&rkg_id=0&adpos=1t2&creative=256685046427&device=c&matchtype=e&network=g&gclid=Cj0KCQjw0PTXBRCGARIsAKNYfG0GpHmNmecfKTLJWxnQC6JI94lWfYXvyKz5ZNH9Y_okzOs5ll8tz0IaAhnMEALw_wcB#xtor=SEC-702-GOO-[40472396545]-[256685046427]-S-[apc bn1080g]  and have confirmed my stove does go into auto shut down with it.



Harman only approves of 2 specific models and they are old models (APC BE750G or TrippLite INTERNET750N). But I thought the Cyberpower did the same. Maybe I misread some of those posts. I thought I needed to look for "Pure Sine". But a pure sine does NOT put the stove into automatic shutdown??


----------



## rich2500 (May 17, 2018)

Yes that's what I was told about a pure sine wave. Maybe someone with a pure sine wave can confirm or deny but I dont think either of the approved back ups are pure sine wave.The same dealer told me  that those are the only 2 back ups Harman tested to work but doesn't mean other backups won't work.


----------



## Harmanizer (May 17, 2018)

A pure sine wave ups will not put the stove into auto shutdown.I have the APC BE750G.When power goes out it pulses the combustion fan to remove smoke until the fire is out then shuts down the stove.


----------



## tmsjava (May 17, 2018)

Harmanizer said:


> A pure sine wave ups will not put the stove into auto shutdown.I have the APC BE750G.When power goes out it pulses the combustion fan to remove smoke until the fire is out then shuts down the stove.



So I guess that's the ideal one to get, if I can find it! I wrote to Harman to ask if the newer models were approved, but they said no because they hadn't been tested yet. Anyone have the newer model(s) of this APC and tested it?


----------



## tmsjava (May 17, 2018)

tmsjava said:


> So I guess that's the ideal one to get, if I can find it! I wrote to Harman to ask if the newer models were approved, but they said no because they hadn't been tested yet. Anyone have the newer model(s) of this APC and tested it?



I realize now why I was looking at other UPS's....someone said I should get 1500w because the one mentioned above (APC) will only give me a few minutes for my pellet stove to shut down. Doesn't it take at least 30 minutes or so to shut down?


----------



## chken (May 17, 2018)

As far  as we know, the square, clipped wave of the approved APC triggers the shutdown procedure. The thing is, almost all non-sine wave UPSes, have a square, clipped wave, so they pretty much all should trigger the shutdown. It's the Pure Sine wave UPSes, that'll keep your stove running, because your normal electricity from your utility is also a pure sine wave.

The approved, or tested, APC unit is a 750VA, which means it's roughly half the battery of the 1500VA models. It would typically give you 20 to 30mins of power at about 100 watts, which should be enough time for most stoves to shutdown and vent. Actually, since a stove in shutdown will only be venting out, and not blowing any heat into the house, it'll use less electricity.

The point is, you get the UPS that meets what your goal is. If you want it to auto-shutdown, then get a UPS that has a non-sine wave. If you want the stove to keep running, then you get a large UPS with a pure-sine wave. Some people who get lots of short outages, less than an hour, would probably prefer a Pure Sine UPS, since it'll bridge your stove past those short outages.


----------



## Zeus (May 17, 2018)

tmsjava said:


> I realize now why I was looking at other UPS's....someone said I should get 1500w because the one mentioned above (APC) will only give me a few minutes for my pellet stove to shut down. Doesn't it take at least 30 minutes or so to shut down?


Hi tmsjava if your stove has enough draft you most likely don't need a ups to "shut it down" so first thing I would do is run the stove and then cut the power and see if you get smoke in the room, if you don't get any smoke in the room then all you need in my opinion is a good ups that protects it from poor power or surges. Now as far as the generator is concerned I would recommend an inverter due to its proven to run HARMAN stoves if you try a non inverter and the one you choose doesn't work for some reason then your dealing with returning it. For instance my ups won't except power from a non inverter generator.hope this helps you figure things out.


----------



## Zeus (May 17, 2018)

Zeus said:


> Hi tmsjava if your stove has enough draft you most likely don't need a ups to "shut it down" so first thing I would do is run the stove and then cut the power and see if you get smoke in the room, if you don't get any smoke in the room then all you need in my opinion is a good ups that protects it from poor power or surges. Now as far as the generator is concerned I would recommend an inverter due to its proven to run HARMAN stoves if you try a non inverter and the one you choose doesn't work for some reason then your dealing with returning it. For instance my ups won't except power from a non inverter generator. Hope this helps you figure things out.


----------



## tmsjava (May 18, 2018)

Any thoughts on a refurbished APC? This is almost the only one I can find (APC BE750G):

https://coasttec.com/product/apc-power-saving-back-ups-750/

Still waiting to see if anyone has used a newer model APC UPS for their Harman and had it successfully auto-shutdown.


----------



## rich2500 (May 18, 2018)

The one I posted above does auto shutdown on my harman


----------



## tmsjava (May 20, 2018)

rich2500 said:


> The one I posted above does auto shutdown on my harman



Oh yes....went back to find it. Thank you! 

T.


----------



## tmsjava (May 22, 2018)

Just came across this generator. It's a bit pricier than the Aipower 2000i (with Yamaha engine - $500), but I like that it can also run on propane if needed and it has an electric start! Obviously it's heavy, but it has wheels. Anyone had any experience with Champion generators?

https://www.costco.com/Champion-DUA...ertified,-Low-Decibels.product.100284958.html

T.


----------



## maple1 (May 22, 2018)

I think I would definitely consider one of those, have read good about them.

If not mistaken I think Highbeam here has one - not sure if its dual fuel or not though.


----------



## begreen (May 22, 2018)

Champion has developed a good reputation for service and reliability. They provide a good value. Our Yamaha 2400 is setup for dual-fuel. If I didn't have it I would have picked up that Champion. IIRC the only weak feature is that one has to manually select hi or low power. The Yamaha is automatic.


----------



## Zeus (May 22, 2018)

tmsjava said:


> Just came across this generator. It's a bit pricier than the Aipower 2000i (with Yamaha engine - $500), but I like that it can also run on propane if needed and it has an electric start! Obviously it's heavy, but it has wheels. Anyone had any experience with Champion generators?
> 
> https://www.costco.com/Champion-DUAL-FUEL-2800wt-Running--3100wt-Peak-Digital-Inverter-Generator,-Electric-Start,-RV-Ready,-Parallel-Capable,-CARB-%26-EPA-Certified,-Low-Decibels.product.100284958.html
> 
> T.


Yes I have a champion 3400 watt inverter gen it's about a year old it runs pellet stove refrig deep freezer lights internet all at once in an outage does a very good job.


----------



## Zeus (May 22, 2018)

begreen said:


> Champion has developed a good reputation for service and reliability. They provide a good value. Our Yamaha 2400 is setup for dual-fuel. If I didn't have it I would have picked up that Champion. IIRC the only weak feature is that one has to manually select hi or low power. The Yamaha is automatic.


Hey begreen I have the champion 3400 the high low power switch adjusts the idle speed it will automatically ramp idle up and down based on electrical load in economy ,if you switch economy off it will run at full throttle, the only reasons I don't  have economy turned on is to start the gen or have a heavy electrical load that could stall it before economy could adjust idle up.


----------



## MCPO (May 31, 2018)

IMO, unless the pellet stove is vented straight out a UPS isn`t worth the expense when compared to the usefulness of a generator. And if you go with a generator why not just use the central heating system instead of the pellet stove . It`s a lot more efficient especially in a power outage situation.
 For nearly 10 yrs I`ve been using a smallish 2500 watt 120v generator that powers up the furnace, refrigerator, and a few lights on both floors plus the basement. A tank of gas lasts for hours . Too large a generator is a fuel waste and overkill. Most folks I know with a generator use only a partial capability of their generator .
 That all said if you need 240 v for a water pump or other particular need you are probably not going to find a low wattage generator with a 240 v capability.


----------



## chken (May 31, 2018)

MCPO said:


> IMO, unless the pellet stove is vented straight out a UPS isn`t worth the expense when compared to the usefulness of a generator. And if you go with a generator why not just use the central heating system instead of the pellet stove . It`s a lot more efficient especially in a power outage situation.
> For nearly 10 yrs I`ve been using a smallish 2500 watt 120v generator that powers up the furnace, refrigerator, and a few lights on both floors plus the basement. A tank of gas lasts for hours . Too large a generator is a fuel waste and overkill. Most folks I know with a generator use only a partial capability of their generator .
> That all said if you need 240 v for a water pump or other particular need you are probably not going to find a low wattage generator with a 240 v capability.


A UPS, with AVR, auto voltage regulation, is useful for someone who has lots of small outages, as well as lots of voltage fluctuations. A generator is good for someone who has longer outages. 

I totally agree that "too large" a generator can waste fuel, and requires more fill ups.

And the situation you describe of looking for a small generator with 220/240v capability is really quite a unicorn. If you want an inverter model, I haven't seen anything more than 3000w, and they're all priced over $1000. So, expensive compared to regular generators, with square waves. 

I recently picked up a 3800w dual-fuel, 220/240v, WEN DF475 model from Home Depot for $290, as a Special Buy. Has everything I wanted except the pure-sine inverter. Now, I have to put in a switch for my 100amp sub panel that runs the part of the house I use in Winter, with boiler, well pump, etc.


----------



## klincker (Jun 11, 2018)

New Generac with Fuel Injection and THD of less than 5%

https://www.costco.com/Generac-XT8000-Electronic-Fuel-Injection-Generator.product.100408954.html


----------



## maple1 (Jun 11, 2018)

Holy bazooka at a pellet gun fight Batman.


----------



## Pete Zahria (Jun 27, 2018)

https://www.harborfreight.com/2000-...tm_source=1011&cid=mEmail_s1011_c2618a1&sfid=


----------

